# You Want tigers?



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Go up whitney, there are millions of em. Uintas


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Good size?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not that big (12-16) inches, but there are lots of em and way fun! No it's not accesible by truck.


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

second the uintas for tigers. there all over the road side lakes. havent checked it out in the winter but come summer time you can catch them without even trying on just about anything


----------

